# Excessive USB polling

## mahdi

After building a new kernel (2.6.24-gentoo-r8) for device mapper support and rebooting it is constantly finding a new USB device. I think it might be from my MMC device that I had working once but hasn't in a year for some odd reason that has never really bothered me too much. But getting this output constantly filling up the message log is not going to work...

```
usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 124

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 125

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 126

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 127

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

```

It will go up to 127 and loop back to 2 nonstop, it looks like there might be one made per flash of lights on the MMC. The only changes I made to the kernel config was for TrueCrypt support...and changed CPU from K7 to K8 since I've have a CPU upgrade since the last build.

Device Drivers --> Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)  --->

 [*] Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)

  <*> Device mapper support

  <*> Crypt target support

Everything appears to be working properly, USB devices are handled the same as before, only difference is this insane finding a new device loop. Any suggestions on where to look for what could be causing this?Last edited by mahdi on Tue Jun 17, 2008 2:50 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Do things work with an older kernel? If so, did you do make oldconfig to update the kernel? If not, try that.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## mahdi

Found it.

I tested out all my old kernels and found this was introduced after 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 which I previously enabled the option over it's default of being disabled.

```
/dev/hidraw raw HID device support (HIDRAW) [N/y/?]
```

Having HIDRAW caused the HID discovery to get stuck in a loop, not sure exactly but that was the problem.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Cool. That's a good one to know. Please mark as solved.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## desultory

 *mahdi wrote:*   

> Having HIDRAW caused the HID discovery to get stuck in a loop, not sure exactly but that was the problem.

 Please report the bug in the canonical fashion.

----------

## mahdi

Looks like i was wrong about that, the problem came back...I'll let you know what I can find and will take any suggestions also  :Smile: 

----------

